# What's your daily schedule?



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

730-430 M-f for the most part. Invoicing and bids and trips to lumber yard take another few hours


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> So how often do you show up late because you're hungover and sneak off early to get laid because your girlfriend's parents aren't home?
> 
> If you answered never to the above two questions you need a change of lifestyle.


Nothing worse than working with a hungover helper or someone who can't wait to leave and doesn't want to put the tools up properly.

I hope this comment was a joke that you made. No reason to plant evil seeds. Construction workers with morals and honest values are hard to find. 

Better to not drink. Work hard and marry that girlfriend so you don't have children out of wedlock.


----------



## goephoto (Jan 14, 2016)

Jaws said:


> I generally get up around 730-9 am, drink a few cups of coffee and read the paper, get my bearings.
> 
> About 10 or so i decide where to eat breakfast and go there and have a nice sit down.
> 
> ...


I wish I was you.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

goephoto said:


> I wish I was you.


Me too:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

bluebird5 said:


> Nothing worse than working with a hungover helper or someone who can't wait to leave and doesn't want to put the tools up properly.
> 
> I hope this comment was a joke that you made. No reason to plant evil seeds. Construction workers with morals and honest values are hard to find.
> 
> Better to not drink. Work hard and marry that girlfriend so you don't have children out of wedlock.


It was a half joke, working isn't everything.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

bluebird5 said:


> Nothing worse than working with a hungover helper or someone who can't wait to leave and doesn't want to put the tools up properly.
> 
> I hope this comment was a joke that you made. No reason to plant evil seeds. Construction workers with morals and honest values are hard to find.
> 
> Better to not drink. Work hard and marry that girlfriend so you don't have children out of wedlock.


If you had been around a while you would know we have been trying to tell the kid to get a life for a couple of years. Also, he isn't a laborer. I wish I could have a kid like him on my crew.

Drunk or sober.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Im just saying he is on the right path to become not only great carpenter but a developer. I remember when I had been around the "fellas" for a few years and picked up a lot of bad habits from them because I thought they were cool. They were loosers and I just could not see past it. They drank everyday after work and eventually I did too because I wanted to be a real "construction worker" when I should have been designing houses and buying more tools and getting ready for growth. I could have bought a lot of nice tools with the money I wasted on booze. Ok im off my soapbox haha.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I also did not mean to imply that framing pro was a laborer. I know he is a skilled carpenter.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm often in customer's homes too early and too late. I see them off to work and when they get home. I joke, "I live here now." Never a complaint, I think they'd prefer this to not showing up, and are happy to get back to their kitchen or bath as early as possible.

My problem is I don't want to clean up and then get started all over again in the morning for a task I could finish if I just pushed through a couple more hours.

That was last year. I'm doing better this year. In an unoccupied home I'll work 6-2. Best hours ever.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I always get to the clients home late as I usually have a lot of packing up to do. Getting in at 7am still gets me out the door after 9. If there is a second day of install (kitchens) I can get there early cause there's only tools to pack up and I'm usually to beat at the end of the install to offload them. If they don't mind I'll work past 6pm


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I am a total slacker compared to you guys. If I can't get the job on the phone, I usually don't go. Once is a while an estimate if I'm intrigued. I don't bid, I bill. No shop, no employees. I just turned 60 in November. My rates are going up and my ability to tolerate crap is going down.

I want more than a check. I expect gratitude too. 
That stuff's addicting and if I don't get it, I've picked the wrong customer.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

In 2012 I worked 7am-8pm or later, 145 days in a row to finish off the year.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Take my son to school for 8:40, get to the job when I get there depending on where it is, eat lunch whenever (sometimes never), get back to pick my son up around 4-4:30.
Wife goes to work at 8 and comes home around 5:30.
I'm Mr contractor/mom.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Up by 6-615. On site by 730-8. Lunch around 1130-1230. Roll up around 4-430. Home by 5-530 or appts till 630-7. Office work from 530 to supper. Then some time with the family and more office work from 930-1or2am.

Recently I've changed my schedule. I'm in the office all day Friday and an trying to set appts for Monday abd Tuesday only.

Hiring my second guy this week and looking for a shop space so my schedule will change again here shortly.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Normal day, on job between 7:30 and 8 short break around 10:30 check my phone and return calls/texts. Lunch around 12-12:30, short break around 3 check my phone again start picking up tools around 5:30, usually home by 6:15. Work Saturdays if needed but would rather not, and refuse to work Sunday unless its an emergency.

I try to accommodate the client and have pretty flexible hours within reason. 

June and July are usually my crazy busy months and its not uncommon to be onsite 12-14 hours a day 7 days a week then.

If its an outside job in the hot part of the summer usually start at 6:30 and quit about 4


----------



## MetalStretcher (Apr 9, 2015)

Alarm goes off at 4:30. I'm out of bed remote starting the truck and throwing clothes on. Out the door by 4:45
Get my QuikTrip coffee at 5:00
Open shop door at 5:30
Make coffee, shave, brush my teeth.
Go over the Bid list looking for new projects, check email, read the local meteorologist weather blog.
About 6:15-6:30 I'm making sure we have everything we need for the day. Going over crew work orders/goals.
6:50-7:10 (GET HERE BY 7 DAMNIT!) Guys start rolling in. Have a quick 5-10min meeting with each crew and get them going. I usually have all of their needs organized by the bay door for loading.

7:30-4:00pm Put out fires, schedule material deliveries, answer endless questions/requests regarding bids. Take care of our incoming fab customer needs. Hopefully get to do some take-off/estimating.
4-430, crews roll back in. Go over daily progress reports with foreman while trucks are unloaded.
5:00 everyone's gone and I'm cracking a beer thinking about firing everyone OR giving everyone a raise. It's either or, never middle ground.
5:30-7:00pm work on takeoff/estimates, put the days fab orders into accounting software.

I REALLY try to be home by 8 at the latest. If I can't be then I just sleep at the shop.

It will payoff one day. I keep telling my wife that.

Saturday I try to take off. Maybe some light reading regarding a spec or project, but for the most part take it easy. Back at it Sunday, and my wife usually works on office stuff at the shop for about 4hrs that day as well.


----------



## MetalStretcher (Apr 9, 2015)

I wish I had time for breaks or lunch. I survive on coffee and cigarettes through the day. TRY to eat a good meal in the evening. Otherwise its porkchop in a can.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

You have to make the time.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You have to make the time.


yup.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You have to make the time.


We can't make time, only use what time we have wisely


----------

